# ya ya i know she needs a paint job:D



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

what do ya guys think? i just finished all the body work now all she needs is a paint job.













Ben


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

mmmm, nice nice nice
do u have any pics from the rear of the car?


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

thank you rios...ya when i get a chance i'll take a pic of the back side.

Ben


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

very sweet, the color without the paint reminds me of when I do 3d computer models without any shading


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

holy crap, lets see that interior!


----------



## 10SwiTcH200 (Feb 10, 2003)

looks almost like my car right now


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

when i get a chance i'll post some more pics. oh yah mad props to dryboy for hosting my pic.

Ben


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

looks sweet...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Equivocal said:


> *holy crap, lets see that interior! *


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what color will it be?


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

that's a good question. any opinions on what color guys? there's so many to choose from. i was thinking of the infiniti fx45 copper, similar to the 350z. 

Ben


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

your cars looking good


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Should look killer when it's painted. Lots of b14's reppin' hard. Props.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Paint it CHROME!!  You'd blind the hell out of EVERYONE on the road on a summer day!!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

very nice b14:thumbup:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

looks good. i like the r33 bumper better then the omega.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

vivid teal!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Sweet looking car. How about a real nice yellow. How is it lowered?


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Looks good so far. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I say a black coat with a pearl blue coat over top... or how bout skyline blue with a black pearl layer ontop that?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

ooo yeah, skyline blue would be sick.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

my original set-up was bahama blue pearl off the mercedes kompressor with white rims. lolz chrome would definitely be bling. the lowering set up is a gay ass sprint/kyb gr2 right now. saving up for tein coils. keep the opinions coming on the paint. thanks.


Ben


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I would go with the FX45 copper with a custom pearl.

More pics would be cool (rear, interior)

Keep it up!


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

nice!!!! what side skirts you using?!?!?


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I would go with the FX45 copper with a custom pearl.
> 
> More pics would be cool (rear, interior)
> 
> Keep it up! *


damnnnnn i posted that color in sr20deforum. that's my first choice. next would be daytona blue off the 350z. dude i juz saw ur car and i must admit.... very clean car. i'll be taking pics of the rear soon, interior and engine bay. 

Ben


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *nice!!!! what side skirts you using?!?!? *


thanks! i got black widow skirts i got from scorchn200sx. 


Ben


----------



## droppedon18s (May 5, 2003)

looks good, you forgot to shave the handles though  

IMO don't do blue, too many people do blue, copper would be sick as hell!!!


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

haha i woulda went all out with it but i dont want the car to be too fragile. we were gonna add wide fender flares and mold the body kit to the car but IMO it looks good like that. nice ranger too. what color u goin with that??


Ben


----------



## droppedon18s (May 5, 2003)

I don't know, hell its been primer and guide coat for the last 2 years why not a few more  

thinking about spray painting some flames on it though  lol


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

So you picked up his old skirts
I watched him build those.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

ya i got it from him. that guy must be bz coz i'm still waitin on the eyebrows i made a set of my own but it came out like ass so i'll wait for his

Ben


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

dirty ass pic of car..rear side










Ben


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

seats


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

center console with rice tach coz my original one won't work anymore


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

crazy4myb14 said:


> *seats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where you did you're interior and how much?
TIA


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

had it done in new hampshire called superior interiors. front/rear seats was $700. i did it piece by piece though coz i'm a tuner on a budget

Ben


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

crazy4myb14 said:


> i just finished all the body work now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

ha...i think it's time for a paint job( read other thread in cosmetics)

Ben


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Are the seats fully covered? did they use a leather type of material or cloth? the white almost looks cloth like in the pic. looks great by the way.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

that's actually vinyl but feels like leather. i think that's the newest material ya can get closest to leather.


Ben


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

go for the copper it is your duty soldier


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I love photoshop.










I think this was the concensus from the other thread. I can make it any color by shifting midtones, shadows and the rest.

Seth

http://autos.yahoo.com/newcars/details/nissan03murano/sl2wd/trim_specs.html?refsrc=eastmantle
http://www.infiniti.com/content/model/ModelGallery/0,,24508,00.html


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *I love photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was saying this color on the other thread but I didnt know U had your interior already done....I mean U kinda limited your options already!

The car is gonna have to be white or blue -outside- to match 
-inside- IMO...


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

yeah , the mans got a point... BUT , you could do the R34 blue or the new 350z blue.... those might match your seats..


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

That copper looks cool, but as was said, you are limited kind of with that interior. What do you mean too fragile? I say if you have the money you should shave the handles, mold the body kit and get those fender flares. It would cost a lot more money if you were to decide to do it later on after the paint job. That would make the car look so much better than it already does!


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Looks fucking sweet, Keep up the good work


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
The m3 comes in a nicer blue than WRX/Skyline blue.

Seth


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> *That copper looks cool, but as was said, you are limited kind of with that interior. What do you mean too fragile? I say if you have the money you should shave the handles, mold the body kit and get those fender flares. It would cost a lot more money if you were to decide to do it later on after the paint job. That would make the car look so much better than it already does! *


we decided not too coz with alll the vibrations and shit from the road it could crack. it is my daily driver and i dont wanna have to worry about every single thing bout this car.

Ben


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

*I was saying this color on the other thread but I didnt know U had your interior already done....I mean U kinda limited your options already!

The car is gonna have to be white or blue -outside- to match 
-inside- IMO... *[/QUOTE] 

its all good..i'll be upgrading the interior again

Ben


----------



## warneck (Dec 12, 2002)

why not the M3 silver ?? or a clean black BTW its fucking nice


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Personally, I'd pimp it all primered and unpainted, hehe. 

Very clean car man. I like the interior, though I'd have gone with different colors. Either way, you're doing a good job. Keep us up to date on the project.


----------

